# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Ամենաանկախ և հավաստի լրատվական ծրագիրը

## Fedayi

Խնդրեմ, ձեր կարծիքները:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

*Նշածներիցդ և ոչ մեկն էլ անկախ չեն, և ոչ էլ հավաստի!!!*

Բայց համեմատաբար քչից շատից ինֆորմացիա են հաղորդում դաշնակները`տվյալ դեպքում _Երկիրն ասյօրը_: Դրա համար ել  ձայնս տվել եմ իրան: 
Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում ցուցակում և ոչ մեկն էլ չեն բավարարում ասածիդ, դրա համար էլ լավ կլիներ մի հատ էլ *"ոչ մեկը"* տարբերակը ավելացնեիր:  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

Չեմ մասնակցել քվեարկությանը ցուցակից ոչ մեկը չի տրամադրում օբյեկտիվ լրատվությամբ,մի փոքր բացառությամբ Երկիր Մեդիան,չնայած նրան էլ անկախ ու օբյեկտիվ չես անվանի...համաձայն եմ Լյովի հետ ավելացրու նաև ոչ մեկը տարբերակը:

----------


## Sagittarius

Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ անկախ եւ հավաստի լրատվամիջոց չկա, բայց համեմատության կարգով Երկիրն այսօր:

----------


## REAL_ist

բա Ազատությունը ուրա, թե չե ես ցուցակի մեջ լրատվական ծրագիր էլ չկա, ուր մնաց անկախ ու հավաստի

----------


## Kuk

Չեմ մասնակցել քվեարկությանը ու եթե տարբերակների հետ կապված փոփոխություն չլինի, չեմ էլ մասնակցի:
   Սեղ սաղ էլ ուղեղ լվացող ինչ որ երևույթներ են, որոնց մեջ չկա ո՛չ անկախություն, և ո՛չ էլ հավաստիություն: Եվ կասեմ ավելին՝ տպավորությունս վերը նշված ծրագրերի մասին այնպիսին է, որ նրանք ոչ թե մրցում են միմյանց մեջ, թե ով ավելի շուտ, ավելի հստակ, ավելի ճիշտ տեղեկատվություն կտրամադրի, այլ ով ավելի շատ կստորացնի իշխանությունների դեմ խոսողներին, ով ավելի շատ կմտնի իշխանությունների… :Blush:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ես էլ չեմ քվեարկել , չեմ էլ քվեարկի . հայկական ոչ մի հեռուստալիք չունի որևէ անկողմնակալ լրատվական միջող , բոլորը ծառայում են : Իսկ լրատվամիջոցներից կառանձնացնեի "Ազատությունը" , մի քանի թերթեր և ինտերնետային լրատվական պորտալներ :

----------


## Ribelle

Սրանցից և ոչ մեկը

----------


## Artgeo

Թեմայի հեղինակի թույլտվությամբ կավելացնեի «Ոչ մեկը» տարբերակը:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես էլ անկախ լրատվական միջոց չտեսա վերը թվարկվածների մեջ :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

Քվեարկությունն անիմաստ եմ համարում, քանի որ ամենաշատ պահանջարկ ունեցող տարբերակը բացակայում է: 
Այդպիսի մեծ պահանջարկ ունեցող տարբերակ կարող են լինել օրինակ՝«Ազատություն», «Գալլա» կամ «ոչ մեկը»:
Ավելացրեք այս տարբերակներից որևէ մեկը և կտեսնեք արդյունքը :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Ճիշտն ասած` տեսա, որ 1 հոգի քվեարկել է Հայլուրի օգտին, ու մի լավ ծիծաղեցի :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Ճիշտն ասած` տեսա, որ 1 հոգի քվեարկել է Հայլուրի օգտին, ու մի լավ ծիծաղեցի


Հա էդ ինձելա բացել  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հա էդ ինձելա բացել


Երևի սխալմամբա նշել:  :Sad: 
Հակառակ դեպքում, խոսքեր չկան  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ahik

Իմ կարծիքով մի քիչ անկախ է Օրեցօրը :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ճիշտն ասած` տեսա, որ 1 հոգի քվեարկել է Հայլուրի օգտին, ու մի լավ ծիծաղեցի





> Հա էդ ինձելա բացել


Չեք կռահում` ով ա? :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Չեք կռահում` ով ա?


Կներես իսկ ովա?  :Shok:  :Think:  /եթե չես ուզում ստեղ գրես ՊՄ գրի/

----------


## Kuk

> Չեք կռահում` ով ա?


Պանդուխտիզմը՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> Հա էդ ինձելա բացել


Աչքիս Անչինա ջղայնությունը ստեյա թափել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Աչքիս Անչինա ջղայնությունը ստեյա թափել


Ով էլ լինի լավ հումորովա  :Hands Up: 
Էս ինչ բացելա բացել  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

Առաջարկում եմ թեման տեղափոխել Զվարճալի բաժին :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Չնայած զարմանալու բան չկա`
Հավատում եք Հայլուրին թեմայում էլ 17 հոգի հավատում են:

----------


## Լեո

Ես վաղուց *Հայլուր* անունը իմ համար փոխել եմ: Հենց սկսվում ա, ասում եմ եկեք, *Սուտլուրը* սկսվեց :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պանդուխտիզմը՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞


Ինքը արգելափակված ա :Tongue: 
Հեչ չեմ մտածել, որ էս տիպի թեման էսքան կարող ա զվարճացնի

----------


## firewall

Այս թեման պետքա հեքիաթների բաժնում լիներ…

----------


## սիսար

մենաանկախ   լրատվական   հաղորդումն,   LOUYSWORLD.com

----------


## Artgeo

> մենաանկախ   լրատվական   հաղորդումն,   LOUYSWORLD.com


Սիսար, վաղուց եմ հետևում քո գրառումներին, որոնց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը այդ կայքի գովազդն է։ Առաջարկում եմ այդ կայքը գրել ստորագրությանդ մեջ, իսկ գրառումներում իմաստ արտահայտող նախադասություններ գրել։ Բոլոր այդ կայքի գովազդները քո կողմից, հետագայում կջնջվեն։
Շնորհակալություն։

----------


## Overdose

Ես ձենս հորիզոնին եմ տվել: Վատ չեն աշխատում:
Բայց ինձ մի բան զարմացրեց: Կարդացի "Գալա" հեռուստաընկերության ու"Ազատության" անունները: Եթե խոսքը օբյեկտիվ գնահատականի մասին է, դրանք էստեղ գործ չունեն: Եթե հայլուրը իշխանության համար է աշխատում, ապա դրանք էլ Լևոնի համար, ու հետևապես օբյեկտիվ լինել չեն կարող

----------


## Norton

Ազատությունը Լևոնի համարա աշխատում? :Shok: 

Փաստորեն Հայաստանում բոլոր լրատվական միջոցները,որ իշխանականից ,բացի տարբերվող լրատավցություն են տալիս աշխատում են Լևոնի համար? :Shok:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ազատությունը Լևոնի համարա աշխատում?
> 
> Փաստորեն Հայաստանում բոլոր լրատվական միջոցները,որ իշխանականից ,բացի տարբերվող լրատավցություն են տալիս աշխատում են Լևոնի համար?


Բա մինչև հիամ չե՞ս հասկացել Հ1-ի ախմախ պրոպագանդան ի՞նչ ուղղվածություն ունի։  :Smile:  Ընդհանրապես կարելի է մի մեծ վերլուծություն անել։ Ամեն ինչ, ինչում մեղադրում են պայքարողներին, լրիվ իրենք են անում։ 
Օրինակ, Լևոնին մեղադրում են, որ իբր ասել է «ով մեզ հետ չէ, տականք է»։ Իրականում Հ1-ի ամբողջ եթերը կառուցվում է հենց այդ սկզբունքով։ Այսինքն «Ով պայքարում է, տականք է»։ 
Բոլորին մեղադրում են սուտ տեղեկատվության մեջ, երբ իրականում իրենք են բացարձակ ստեր տարածում, մի քանի օրից հակառակը ասում։ Օրինակ Մանվելի վերաբերյալ, օրինակ ցուցարարների վերաբերյալ և այլն։
Մեղադրում են ՆԼԾ-ի օգտագործման մեջ, բայց որ գցում բռնում ես Հայլուրը լրիվ ՆԼԾ-ի վրա է կառուցվում։
Ցուցակը երկար է, բայց կարծում եմ ամեն ինչ հասկանալի է։ 
Նույնն էլ այս դեպքում է։ Իրենց լրատուֆտությունից բացի, լրիվ Լևանական են։ BBC-ն էլ, CNN-ն էլ EuroNews-ն էլ, Liberty-ն էլ, France-ն էլ, MZE-ն էլ: Որ ասում եմ ապուշ են, չեք հավատում։ Ամբողջ աշխարհին խելացիները սխալ չէին հանի։ Զարմանում եմ, էդքան փող ունեն, մի քանի կարգին ՊՌ-շիկներ չեն կարողանում վարձել…

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես էլ անկախ լրատվական միջոց չտեսա վերը թվարկվածների մեջ


ԱԼՄ-ն նկատի ունեյիր: :LOL: 
Քվեարկել եմ հորիզոն լրատվականի օգտին:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Քվեարկել եմ հորիզոն լրատվականի օգտին:


Ինչ-որ տեղեր իրոք որ Հորիզոնը մի երկու բան ցույց տալիսա, բայց պետք եկած տեղը Հ1-ից էլ լավա քծնում:  :Bad: 

Հ.Գ. Փաստորեն բոլորս էլ գալիս ենք էն մտքի, որ էս ցուցակում պահանջներին բավարարող գոնե մեկ լրատվամիջոց չկա:

----------


## dvgray

> Հ.Գ. Փաստորեն բոլորս էլ գալիս ենք էն մտքի, որ էս ցուցակում պահանջներին բավարարող գոնե մեկ լրատվամիջոց չկա:


Ժողվուրդ:
Թարգեք տելեվիզոռռռռռռռ նայելը:
Տելեվիզոռռռռռռռռռռը մարդուն դեբիլ դարձնող համար առաջին գործիքն Ա:
 :Smile:

----------


## Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան

Լսեք Ազատություն ռադիոկայան
կարդացեք a1plus.am,hzh.am,lragir.am.zhamanak.am,hetq.am
դիտեք Գալա

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ժողվուրդ:
> Թարգեք տելեվիզոռռռռռռռ նայելը:
> Տելեվիզոռռռռռռռռռռը մարդուն դեբիլ դարձնող համար առաջին գործիքն Ա:


Մարդ կա ծխելը չի կարում թարգի, մարդ էլ կա` Հավլուր նայելը:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ախր թարսի պես մի հատ լավ կինո էլ ցույց չեն տալիս նայենք, մենակ իրանց դեբիլ լուրերը  :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

> Մարդ կա ծխելը չի կարում թարգի, մարդ էլ կա` Հավլուր նայելը: 
> Ախր թարսի պես մի հատ լավ կինո էլ ցույց չեն տալիս նայենք, մենակ իրանց դեբիլ լուրերը


Ափսոս չի՞ են ժամանակը, որ վատնում եք Տաթեվիկի ու իր կոլեկտիվի հետ շփվելու վրա:
Ազատ ժամանակ ունեք, դուրս եկեք փողող, քայլեք, *մարդկանց* հետ շփվեք, կիսվեք, մտածեք... , ոչ թե էտ մի քանի հատ կլոունների հետ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ափսոս չի՞ են ժամանակը, որ վատնում եք Տաթեվիկի ու իր կոլեկտիվի հետ շփվելու վրա:
> Ազատ ժամանակ ունեք, դուրս եկեք փողող, քայլեք, *մարդկանց* հետ շփվեք, կիսվեք, մտածեք... , ոչ թե էտ մի քանի հատ կլոունների հետ:


Լավ բան ես ասում:  :Smile: 
Բայց արի ու տես, որ մեր երկրում դեռ կան մարդիկ,որ հլը հավատում են էդ "կլոուններին" ու ես իմ պարտք եմ համարում սթափեցնել նրանց:  :Ok: 
/չնայած էս տոպիկները կարդացող մարդը դժվար էլ հավատա դրանց/

----------


## dvgray

> Լավ բան ես ասում: 
> Բայց արի ու տես, որ մեր երկրում դեռ կան մարդիկ,որ հլը հավատում են էդ "կլոուններին" ու ես իմ պարտք եմ համարում սթափեցնել նրանց: 
> /չնայած էս տոպիկները կարդացող մարդը դժվար էլ հավատա դրանց/


Լենինը ժամանակին մի բան էր ասել կրոնի մասին, - որ կրոնը օպիում է ժողովրդի համար:
Հիմա մեծ վստահությամբ կարելի է ասել,որ այդ օպիումը տելեվիզեռռռն է:
Բա խելոք մարդ իրա կամքով դառնա նաչկոմա՞ն:
 :Smile:

----------


## Annychka

Ես ուզեցի նշեմ Երկիրն այսօր,բայց  իմ տեղը արդեն մեկը նշել էլ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Իմ համար կամաց-կամաց սովորական բնույթա դառնում  էս ամենինչը :Tongue:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Վայ էրեխեք, էս ինչ լավ թեմայա  :Smile:  Վայլուրիկի ձայնիկը բացիչա պարզապես  :LOL:  Բոլորին բացելա  :LOL:   :LOL: 

Ես եմ էդ ձենը տվել  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Վայ էրեխեք, էս ինչ լավ թեմայա  Վայլուրիկի ձայնիկը բացիչա պարզապես  Բոլորին բացելա  
> 
> Ես եմ էդ ձենը տվել


Ժողովուրդ ասում էի չէ`



> Ով էլ լինի լավ հումորովա 
> Էս ինչ բացելա բացել


Հալալա, լավ ուրախացրիր  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

> Վայ էրեխեք, էս ինչ լավ թեմայա  Վայլուրիկի ձայնիկը բացիչա պարզապես  Բոլորին բացելա  
> 
> Ես եմ էդ ձենը տվել


Gal? Խի՞ ես տենց բան արել :Angry2:  Հասկացանք, հումորը՝ հումոր, բայց սկզբունքները փոխել չի կարելի վայ :Angry2: 
«ձայնիկ»-ը վերջնա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես կատակ էի անում, իի~~ Վռազ սաղ հավատացին  :Sad:   Չեք վստահում ինձիկը՞  :Not I: 
Երեկվա օրն ընկա, բայց հակառակ ուղղությամբ  :LOL:   :LOL:  

Կուկ, Լյով բա ես տենց բան կանեի՞  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես կատակ էի անում, իի~~ Վռազ սաղ հավատացին   Չեք վստահում ինձիկը՞ 
> Երեկվա օրն ընկա, բայց հակառակ ուղղությամբ   
> 
> Կուկ, Լյով բա ես տենց բան կանեի՞


Դե ես էլ կատակ արի  :Wink: 
(Մի ձև «կռուտիտ ըլնեմ» էլի) :Wink: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Կուկ, Լյով բա ես տենց բան կանեի՞


Ճիշտ ես արել, մի քիչ հանգստացանք քաղաքականությունից:  :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

Ժող մի բան նոր մտքովս անցավ, եկեք Տաթեւիկին մի հատ մականուն տանք: Ի՞նչ կասեք:

----------


## Amaru

*Երկիրն այսօր*  :Smile: 

Ազատությու՞ն… Դա էլ հակառակ կողմի Հայլուրն ա, բայց, իհարկե, չես համեմատի:

----------


## dvgray

> *Երկիրն այսօր* 
> 
> Ազատությու՞ն… Դա էլ հակառակ կողմի Հայլուրն ա, բայց, իհարկե, չես համեմատի:


Գոնե մի անգամ, մեկտ կարգին բացատրեք, թե ինչ ասել կուզեք: Այսինքն Հայլուրն ու Ազատությունը նույն բա՞նն են: Այսինքն երկուսն էլ ինֆորմացիան աղավաղում են, հարմարեցնում ու լինում է նաև փաստերը մոգոնու՞մ են
 :Shok:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Գոնե մի անգամ, մեկտ կարգին բացատրեք, թե ինչ ասել կուզեք: Այսինքն Հայլուրն ու Ազատությունը նույն բա՞նն են: Այսինքն երկուսն էլ ինֆորմացիան աղավաղում են, հարմարեցնում ու լինում է նաև փաստերը մոգոնու՞մ են


Լավ էր  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: , թե չէ ընգել են հայլուր, ժամը, դրանք նույն  :Bad:  են տարբեր գարշոկներում:

----------


## Norton

սեռժակաները ազատ մամուլի դեմ էլ ասելու բան չունեն,ասում են Ազատությունը Լևոնականա,քանի որ բացի իշխանականից բացի ընդդիմության տեսակետն ելա հաշվի առնում....պրիմիտիվ մտածողություն :Bad:

----------


## Kuk

> Լավ էր , թե չէ ընգել են հայլուր, ժամը, դրանք նույն  են տարբեր գարշոկներում:


Ես կասեի՝ նույն գարշոկի տարբեր անկյուններում :LOL:

----------


## Fedayi

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ համեմատության կարգով`"Երկիրն այսօր":

----------


## Kuk

> Քվեարկությունն անիմաստ եմ համարում, քանի որ ամենաշատ պահանջարկ ունեցող տարբերակը բացակայում է: 
> Այդպիսի մեծ պահանջարկ ունեցող տարբերակ կարող են լինել օրինակ՝«Ազատություն» կամ «ոչ մեկը»:
> Ավելացրեք այս տարբերակներից որևէ մեկը և կտեսնեք արդյունքը


Թեման բացողին կխնդրեմ ավելացնել վերը նշված տարբերակներից մեկը:

----------


## Fedayi

> Թեման բացողին կխնդրեմ ավելացնել վերը նշված տարբերակներից մեկը:


Հարցմամբ հենց նպատակ ունեմ ի հայտ բերել այն ծրագիրը, որն այս լրատվական բլոկադայում շատ, թե քիչ վստահություն է վայելում միջին վիճակագրական հեռուստադիտողի մոտ: Կցանկանայի խուսափել ծայրահեղ ընդդիմադիր և իշխանամետ լրատվական ծրագրերից` չնայած "Հայլուրն" ընդգրկել եմ:
Շնորհակալություն...

----------


## Fobus

մնացածի հետ համեմատած Երկիրն այսօր, բայց դե Երկիրն էլ մի բարի պտուղը չի

----------


## Kuk

> Կցանկանայի խուսափել ծայրահեղ ընդդիմադիր և իշխանամետ լրատվական ծրագրերից` չնայած "Հայլուրն" ընդգրկել եմ:


Այսինքն, եթե հայլուրն ընդգրկել ես, էդ նշանակումա, որ ծայրահեղ իշխանամետ լրատվական ծրագիրն ընդգրկել ես, էդ դեպքում, որպեսզի թեմայի հեղինակի կողմից կողմնապահություն չլինի, առաջարկում եմ ընդգրկել Ազատություն կամ Ա1+: Եթե ցանկություն չունես նշվածներից որևէ մեկը ներառել ցուցակում, գոնե ավելացրու «ոչ մեկը» տարբերակը:
Հուսով եմ չեմ մերժվի :Wink: 
Շնորհակալություն…

----------


## Fedayi

> Այսինքն, եթե հայլուրն ընդգրկել ես, էդ նշանակումա, որ ծայրահեղ իշխանամետ լրատվական ծրագիրն ընդգրկել ես, էդ դեպքում, որպեսզի թեմայի հեղինակի կողմից կողմնապահություն չլինի, առաջարկում եմ ընդգրկել Ազատություն կամ Ա1+: Եթե ցանկություն չունես նշվածներից որևէ մեկը ներառել ցուցակում, գոնե ավելացրու «ոչ մեկը» տարբերակը:
> Հուսով եմ չեմ մերժվի
> Շնորհակալություն…


Փոխարենը, հավասարակշռությունը վերականգնելու համար, կարող ենք "Հայլուրը" հանել, բայց դե ձևի համար թող մնա, ու՞մ ա խանգարում. բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք, որ ոչ մեկին /1 ձայն/: :LOL: 
Ուղղակի հարցմամբ ուրիշ բան եմ պարզում :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> կարող ենք "Հայլուրը" հանել, բայց դե ձևի համար թող մնա, ու՞մ ա խանգարում.


Պարզա՝ ոչ մեկին էլ չի խանգարում, ուղակի երևումա թե ինչ աստիճանի ստոր ալիքա :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Փոխարենը, հավասարակշռությունը վերականգնելու համար, կարող ենք "Հայլուրը" հանել, բայց դե ձևի համար թող մնա, ու՞մ ա խանգարում. բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք, որ ոչ մեկին /1 ձայն/:
> Ուղղակի հարցմամբ ուրիշ բան եմ պարզում


Ոչ մեկը - տարբերակը կխանգարի՞

----------


## Սաքուլ

*Անկախ, հավաստի, անաչառ, օբյեկտիվ, ճիշտ լրատվական ծրագիր, ԶԼՄ, տպագիր մամուլ, հեռուստաընկերություն Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գոյություն չունի:*

----------


## firewall

> *Անկախ, հավաստի, անաչառ, օբյեկտիվ, ճիշտ լրատվական ծրագիր, ԶԼՄ, տպագիր մամուլ, հեռուստաընկերություն Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գոյություն չունի:*


 :Cray:  :Cray:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Առաջ Շանթը փորձում էր մի 0.1 տոկոսով ներկայացնել երկկողմանի տեսակետներ, հետո զգացվեց, որ սղմել են, համ տրամադրությունները ընկավ, համ էլ սկսեցին հայլուրի նյութերը ցույց տալ.

Բայց քվեարկել եմ Երկիր մեդիայի օգտին, քանի որ նրանք էին ՄԻԱԿ ժուրնալիստները, որ փորձեցին անկախ իրենց քաղաքական նախապատվության (չհաշված Վահանի նկատմամբ հատուկ սերը  :Jpit:  ներկայացնել ընտրությունների օրերին տիրող իրավիճակը, ձեռք բերեցին էքսկլուզիվ կադրեր, ինչպես են ընտրախախտումներ արվում, ուժ գործադրվում, և ինչպես է ընտր. հանձնաժողովի նախագահը "թռնում" Լևոնի թերթիկների հետ միասին :LOL: 

Պրոֆիներ  :Hands Up:

----------


## keyboard

Տեսնես ո՞վ է, այն մի հոգին: :Think: 
Հայլուր  :Lol2:

----------


## Dayana

> Տեսնես ո՞վ է, այն մի հոգին:
> Հայլուր


հիմա ես կդառնամ երկրորդը  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

> հիմա ես կդառնամ երկրորդը


Էէէ՜ էդպես չեղավ, պիտի իրական պատկեր դառնա թե ոչ :Tongue:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Henc nor hisheci parlamentakan yntrutjunner@, erb voroshaki timeri bazhanvac er ashxatanq  :Smile: 
Amen or mtnel persons.am ev qvearkel irenc kusakcutjan teknacui ogtin :Jpit: )))

 :LOL:

----------


## Fedayi

Իդեպ, միայն "Երկիր Մեդիան" ցույց տվեց այն, որ "Վիլիսը" մարդ է խփում. ճիշտ է, լավ չերևաց, թե վրաերթի է ենթարկում, թե ոչ, բայց որ մեկն մեքենայից աջ կողմ ընկավ, պարզ երևաց: :Think:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Իդեպ, միայն "Երկիր Մեդիան" ցույց տվեց այն, որ "Վիլիսը" մարդ է խփում. ճիշտ է, լավ չերևաց, թե վրաերթի է ենթարկում, թե ոչ, բայց որ մեկն մեքենայից աջ կողմ ընկավ, պարզ երևաց:


Fedayi, ես անձամբ տեսել եմ այդ տեսահոլովակը` "Երկիր-Մեդիա"-ով, էտ վիլիսը կողկից հպվումա էտ մարդուն, բայց խոսել, որ տեղի է ունեցել վարերթ` անհեթեթություն է: 

Համ էլ դուք մի բան մտածեք: Եթե մի որևէ մարդու վրա 500 հոգանոց ամբոխա հարձակվում, ինչ պետքա անի էտ մարդը... կարողա ոչխարի պես պետքա գլուխը դեմ տա, որ սպանեն...

----------


## Fedayi

> Fedayi, ես անձամբ տեսել եմ այդ տեսահոլովակը` "Երկիր-Մեդիա"-ով, էտ վիլիսը կողկից հպվումա էտ մարդուն, բայց խոսել, որ տեղի է ունեցել վարերթ` անհեթեթություն է: 
> 
> Համ էլ դուք մի բան մտածեք: Եթե մի որևէ մարդու վրա 500 հոգանոց ամբոխա հարձակվում, ինչ պետքա անի էտ մարդը... կարողա ոչխարի պես պետքա գլուխը դեմ տա, որ սպանեն...


Չգիտեմ :Think: 
Ես այնտեղ չեմ եղել, բայց ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր ա:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Հայլուր - 2 ??  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 
Էս էլա առաջինի նման կատակ, թե լուրջ էր?  :Think: 

Արդեն չգիտեմ լացեմ, թե ծիծաղեմ:

----------


## Kuk

> Հայլուր - 2 ?? 
> Էս էլա առաջինի նման կատակ, թե լուրջ էր? 
> 
> Արդեն չգիտեմ լացեմ, թե ծիծաղեմ:


հայլուրիկը արդեն 2 հատիկ ձայնիկ ունի :LOL:  եթե մի հատ էլ ձայնիկ ավելացավ, ուրեմն թեման կորցնումա լրջությունը և այն «Զվարճալի» բաժնի թեմա դառնալու լրիվ հիմքերը կունենա :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> հայլուրիկը արդեն 2 հատիկ ձայնիկ ունի եթե մի հատ էլ ձայնիկ ավելացավ, ուրեմն թեման կորցնումա լրջությունը և այն «Զվարճալի» բաժնի թեմա դառնալու լրիվ հիմքերը կունենա


Դե էս քվեարկությունը հենց սկզբից էլ անլուրջ էր: Հլը մի հատ հարցը կարդացեք, հետո էլ տարբերակները...  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Դե էս քվեարկությունը հենց սկզբից էլ անլուրջ էր: Հլը մի հատ հարցը կարդացեք, հետո էլ տարբերակները...


Հա դե լավա գոնե միքիչ էլ զվարճանում ենք էս թեմայի գրառումները կարդալով :LOL: 
թեմայից չշեղվելու և թեմայից դուրս գրառում կատարելու համար նկատողություն չստանալու նպատակով ասեմ, որ այս թեմայում չեմ քվեարկել, որովհետև այստեղ չկա անկախ և հավաստի լրատվական ծրագիր:

----------


## nnaarreek

Ես քվեարկել եմ "Հորիզոն"-ի օգտին, բացատրեմ ինչու..

Իհարկե ոչ մի հեռուստա ընկերություն պատրաստ չի կես ժամ ճիշտ խոսի ու հետո փակվի....
Բայց դե մեր Նվերը բիթի ա, ասում ա որ ցուցարարները վայրենի են ու ցույց ա տալի կադրեր թե ոնց են մարդիկ խաղաղ քայլում: Ասում ա ոստիկանները ուժ չեն կիրառել ու ցույց ա տալի թե ոնց են մլիցեքը մեկին բրդում մի յան........ Ու նման հետաքրքիր բաներ :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

հալալ ա Նվերին, եքա հարգեցի.........

Բայց դե ինչ ուզում եք ասեք "Գալա"-ն վերջն ա, մահապարտ հեռուստաալիք ա!! :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Բայց դե ինչ ուզում եք ասեք "Գալա"-ն վերջն ա, մահապարտ հեռուստաալիք ա!!


Ափսոս մենակ Գյումրիումա  :Sad:  Պետքա մի հատ _ԳԱԼԱ_ էլ ստեղ բացենք, թե չէ մենակ _Ազատության_ հույսին, որ մնանք.... լավ չի

Հ.Գ. Նար հլը ճիշտն ասա էդ դու էս Հայլուր-ի օգտին քվեարկե հիմա էլ Հորիզոն-մորիզոն էս վլվլում ?  :Think:   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

Մի շատ կարևոր հարց եմ ուզում ուղղել բոլորին, խնդրում եմ լրջորեն պատասխանեք:
Արդյոք ճիշտ է այն ամենը, երբ ռադիոկայանով կամ հեռուստատեսությամբ ասում են ճիշտը և դրանից հորդորվում կամ թշնամանքի նշույներ են իհայտ գալիս ժողովրդի մոտ:
Ինչու չեք մտածում, որ այդ ամենն էլ իր շահադիտական նպատակներն ունի, այնպես են մարդիկ խոսում հեռուստաընկերության կամ ռադիոյի մասին կարծես իրենք են դրա տեր-տնօրենը և 100 տոկոս վստահ են դրա իսկության մեջ:
Գրառումիցս չանեք հետևություն թե իբր արդարացնում եմ հայլուրին կամ փնովում "Ազատությանը" չէ ուղղակի ուզում եմ իմանալ, որևէ մեկի մոտ չի առաջացել նման հարց:
*Ինչու՞ եմ ես հավատում "Ազատություն" ռադիոկայանին:*
Պատասխանը շատ պարզ է.
*Որովհետև ռադիոկայանն ասում է այն ինչ ես ուզում եմ լսել:*
Հլը մի պահ մտածեք, միգուցե դրա հետևում է՞լ ինչ-որ բան կա:
Հիմա համոզված  եմ գրառումիցս հետո կսկսվեն գրառումներ.
Զկզբում Սուքիասյան, Մանվել, "Ազատություն" ո՞վ է հաջորդը :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ասեմ, որ հաջորդ չկա ուղղակի մտածում եմ, չնայած ես էլ եմ "ազատություն" լսում, բայց միևնույնն է մոտս այդ հարցը առաջացավ:
Երբ ռադիոկայանով լսում ես, թե ինչպես է մի կին լացակումաց խնդրում ոստիկաններին հայտնել իր ամուսնու գտնվելու վայրը և ձեռբակալման պատճառը, էլ չասեմ թե ինչեր "ցանկություններ" են առաջանում մարդու մոտ:
Հուսով եմ հարցիս իմաստը ճիշտ հասկացողներ կլինեն:
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար: :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Fedayi, ես անձամբ տեսել եմ այդ տեսահոլովակը` "Երկիր-Մեդիա"-ով, էտ վիլիսը կողկից հպվումա էտ մարդուն, բայց խոսել, որ տեղի է ունեցել վարերթ` անհեթեթություն է: 
> 
> Համ էլ դուք մի բան մտածեք: Եթե մի որևէ մարդու վրա 500 հոգանոց ամբոխա հարձակվում, ինչ պետքա անի էտ մարդը... կարողա ոչխարի պես պետքա գլուխը դեմ տա, որ սպանեն...


Դե հա, ի հարկե, եթե ոստիկանն է մարդ սպանում "լավ չի երևում", ու ընդհանրապես ինչ լինում, չի լինում, "երևում ա" , որ ցուցարարներն են արել :LOL: 
Ինչ եք ատամներով պաշտպանում մարդասպաններին՞  Ուրեմն 1000 հոգի վկաների ասածները ձեր համար հերիք չի, ու կասկածում եք հա՞, որ մարդ ա վրաերթել՞՞՞ :Angry2: 
Ու ինչ ա նշանակում "Եթե մի որևէ մարդու վրա 500 հոգանոց ամբոխա հարձակվում, ինչ պետքա անի էտ մարդը... կարողա ոչխարի պես պետքա գլուխը դեմ տա, որ սպանեն."  Քշում ա մարդկանց վրա անասունը ու ուզում ա իրան ասեն, կներեք, գնացեք այստեղից՞՞՞՞
Որ քեզ, կամ քո քրեջը, ախպորը քցեր տակը, դու բան չէիր անի էտ մարդուն՞՞՞՞

----------


## Fedayi

Ինչ տեսել եմ, այն եմ ասում, որքան երևաց, այնքան էլ ասում եմ, որ լավ երևար, կասեի՝ լավ երևաց: Ու ո՞վ ասեց, որ չի խփել, ո՞վ ասեց, որ չեմ հավատում որ խփել է:
Ու մի բան էլ. ի՞նչ ա, մարդ չի կարա ծայրահեղություններից հեռու լինի, փորձել սեփական կարծիքն ունենալ, լսել և՛ մի կողմին, և՛ մյուսին ու կազմել սեփական կարծիքը… Տնաշեններ, նենց եք "նեղանում", նենց եք մեկ-մեկ խոսում, ոնց որ պարտք ենք մնացել. բոլորն էլ մտածում են, բոլորն էլ լավն են ուզում, բայց չի կարող միակարծություն լինել. մի քիչ հարգալից եղեք միմյանց նկատմամբ… :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> ուղղակի ուզում եմ իմանալ, որևէ մեկի մոտ չի առաջացել նման հարց:
> *Ինչու՞ եմ ես հավատում "Ազատություն" ռադիոկայանին:*
> Պատասխանը շատ պարզ է.
> *Որովհետև ռադիոկայանն ասում է այն ինչ ես ուզում եմ լսել:*


Անձամբ ես մեծամասամբ հավատում եմ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի տրամադրած ինֆորմացիային, քանի որ այն հիմնականում համապատասխանում է իմ տեսածին:

----------


## keyboard

> Անձամբ ես մեծամասամբ հավատում եմ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի տրամադրած ինֆորմացիային, քանի որ այն հիմնականում համապատասխանում է իմ տեսածին:


Իսկ Ձեզ մոտ, հարց չի առաջացել, ո՞րն է նրանց այդ հարցում օգուտը, ես չեմ հավատում, որ այսօր առանց շահի ազգափրկիչ գործեր են անում, ուղղակի մենք դա չենք տեսնում, քանի որ մեզ համար այսօր էական է այն, թե ինչ կասեն նրանք հայլուրին կամ ուրիշ ինֆորմացիոն աղբյուրներին դեմ :Think:

----------


## Norton

> Իսկ Ձեզ մոտ, հարց չի առաջացել, ո՞րն է նրանց այդ հարցում օգուտը, ես չեմ հավատում, որ այսօր առանց շահի ազգափրկիչ գործեր են անում, ուղղակի մենք դա չենք տեսնում, քանի որ մեզ համար այսօր էական է այն, թե ինչ կասեն նրանք հայլուրին կամ ուրիշ ինֆորմացիոն աղբյուրներին դեմ


Ազատություն ռադիակայանը ընդhամենը ներկայացնում ա երկու կողմերի տեսակետները,և չի պաշտպանում ոչ այս,ոչ այն կողմին,իսկական լրատվությունը պտի տենց լինի…

----------


## Overdose

Այ մարդ լավ ելի:
Հայլուրից լավը չկա, չի էլ լինի

----------


## Kuk

> Այ մարդ լավ ելի:
> Հայլուրից լավը չկա, չի էլ լինի


Կատակ է՞ր :Shok: 

Ավելացվել է 55 վայրկյան անց



> Իսկ Ձեզ մոտ, հարց չի առաջացել, ո՞րն է նրանց այդ հարցում օգուտը, ես չեմ հավատում, որ այսօր առանց շահի ազգափրկիչ գործեր են անում, ուղղակի մենք դա չենք տեսնում, քանի որ մեզ համար այսօր էական է այն, թե ինչ կասեն նրանք հայլուրին կամ ուրիշ ինֆորմացիոն աղբյուրներին դեմ


Իմ կարծիքով իրանց օգուտը մեծ լսարան ունենալն է:

----------


## Սաքուլ

Ազատություն ռադիոկայանը օբյեկտիվ չէ, այն ընդդիմության համարա աշխատում: 

Էսոր չկա օբյեկտիվ ռադիոկայան...

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> Դե հա, ի հարկե, եթե ոստիկանն է մարդ սպանում "լավ չի երևում", ու ընդհանրապես ինչ լինում, չի լինում, "երևում ա" , որ ցուցարարներն են արել
> Ինչ եք ատամներով պաշտպանում մարդասպաններին՞  Ուրեմն 1000 հոգի վկաների ասածները ձեր համար հերիք չի, ու կասկածում եք հա՞, որ մարդ ա վրաերթել՞՞՞
> Ու ինչ ա նշանակում "Եթե մի որևէ մարդու վրա 500 հոգանոց ամբոխա հարձակվում, ինչ պետքա անի էտ մարդը... կարողա ոչխարի պես պետքա գլուխը դեմ տա, որ սպանեն."  Քշում ա մարդկանց վրա անասունը ու ուզում ա իրան ասեն, կներեք, գնացեք այստեղից՞՞՞՞
> Որ քեզ, կամ քո քրեջը, ախպորը քցեր տակը, դու բան չէիր անի էտ մարդուն՞՞՞՞


Նախ սկսեմ նրանից, որ եկեք այսուհետև անձնական օրինակներ չբերենք, կարծում եմ, որ քո դուրն էլ չի գա, եթե քո քրոջ կամ ախպոր վրով օրինակ բերվի: 
Հետաքրքիրա ովա ատամներով պաշտպանում մարդասպաններին, և ովքեր են մարդասպանները....
Էտ "1000" վկաները մի ճամբարից են, եթե պետք լինի էտ "1000"-ը կարան դառնան 5000 ու իրանց ուզածը մի մարդու պես ասեն: 
Ինչ վերաբերվումա վրաերթին: Այդ կադրում շատ լավ պատկերված էր, թե ոնց էր էտ մլիցեն փախնում, իսկ ցուցարարները դեմը կտրել էին, չէին թողում գնա, այլ ուզում էին էտ մլիցու մաման լացացնեին: Ես տեսել եմ էտ կադրը- չկա ընդե վրաերթ, ցույց տուր հավաստի ինֆորմացիա, որ հաստատվի վրաերթը: Ինչը կարող է լինել հավաստի? Օրինակ` ցույց տուր տեսաժապավեն, որտեղ կլինի պատկերված տվյալ վրաերթը: Ուրա վրաերթի ենթարկված անձը? Ինչ վնասվածքներա ստացել այդ անձը? Որ հիվանդանոցում է բուժօգնություն ստացել այդ անձը? Ինչ է հիվանդանոցում ախտորոշվել այդ անձը?  
Պռոստո տակ ասելով չի!

----------


## Artgeo

> Ազատություն ռադիոկայանը օբյեկտիվ չէ, այն ընդդիմության համարա աշխատում: 
> 
> Էսոր չկա օբյեկտիվ ռադիոկայան...


Ո՞նց, բա Հանրային ռադիոն…

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Ազատություն ռադիոկայանը օբյեկտիվ չէ, այն ընդդիմության համարա աշխատում:


կմանրամասնե՞ս: 
չէ, ոչ թե գրածդ բառերը բացատրես, այլ համոզես ինձ, որ Ազատությունը, որ համաշխարհային ցանցի մաս է, սուբյեկտիվ (էս իրավիճակում նույնն է` ծախված) ռադիոկայան է: օրինակ բեր, երբ չի լուսաբանել "իշխանական" նորություններն ու իրադարձությունները: Իսկ երբ տալիս է այն, ինչ մնացածը վախենում են հաղորդել, ուրեմն օբյեկտիվ չի՞...

եթե կարողանաս համոզել` բռավո~...

----------


## Սաքուլ

Միանգամ ևս հարկ եմ համարում նշելու, որ

*Անկախ, հավաստի, անաչառ, օբյեկտիվ, լրատվական ծրագիր, ԶԼՄ, տպագիր մամուլ, հեռուստաընկերություն, ռադիոկայան Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գոյություն չունի:*

Այսօր հայաստանում վերը նշվածները բևեռացված են: Մեկը պաշտպանում է իշխանություններին, մյուսը` ընդդիմությանը: 
Նենց որ ասել, թե ազատություն ռադիոկայանը օբյեկտիվա` ճիշտ չի, այլ հարց է, թե այդ ռադիոկայանով ասվելիք նյութը տբվյալ մարդուն դուրա գալիս:

----------


## Artgeo

> Միանգամ ևս հարկ եմ համարում նշելու, որ
> 
> *Անկախ, հավաստի, անաչառ, օբյեկտիվ, լրատվական ծրագիր, ԶԼՄ, տպագիր մամուլ, հեռուստաընկերություն, ռադիոկայան Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գոյություն չունի:*
> 
> Այսօր հայաստանում վերը նշվածները բևեռացված են: Մեկը պաշտպանում է իշխանություններին, մյուսը` ընդդիմությանը: 
> Նենց որ ասել, թե ազատություն ռադիոկայանը օբյեկտիվա` ճիշտ չի, այլ հարց է, թե այդ ռադիոկայանով ասվելիք նյութը տբվյալ մարդուն դուրա գալիս:


Իսկ ՀՀ-ից դո՞ւրս

----------


## Սաքուլ

Artgeo, ողջ աշխարհի համար չեմ կարա ասեմ` համարյա ամեն տեղն էլ էտա, բայց կարամ ասեմ, որ 99 տոկոսով էսոր ուզածդ հոդվածը ուզածդ տեղ կարաս տպես: 
Սովորաբար ինչ լինումա Ամերիկայի հետ են օրինակ բերում, բա էտ ոնց եղավ, որ Լևոնի պատվերով իրա ուզած հոդվածը տպվեց աշխարհի հեղինակավոր թերթերից մեկում`"Վաշինգտոն-Պոստ"....... 
Փողին մունաթ!

----------


## keyboard

Փաստորեն, ստացվում է այսպես, հիմնական ընդդիմության համախոհները ՚պաշտպանում՚ են ՚ազատությանը՚, իսկ չեզոքներն ու իշախանամեդները չեն ընդունում ազատության ճշմարտացիությունը:
Այո, համաձայն եմ այն մտքի հետ, որ ՚փողին մունաթ՚ ամեն բան էլ հնարավոր է:
Տվյալ դեպքում, երբ օրինակ է բերվում, որ ազատությունը միջազգային է եվ այն, այդ դեպքում ինչու է բացառվում հենց միջազգային կողմերի շահերը:
Ես այդ սկզբունքը չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, ինչում է ապացույց պահանջելու իմաստը, ամեն բան էլ պարզից էլ պարզ է:
Երբ գրառմանս մեջ Հայաստանի անկախացման մասին ասացի, որ դա ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզման ծրագրի ենթակետերից էր, ոմանք դա ցինիկություն, ոմանք էլ ճիշտ դատողություն համարեցին:
Այսօր նույն խնդիրն է մեկ այլ հարթության մեջ. ով կարող է ինձ ապացուցել, որ եթե անկախության պայքարի մեջ լինէլին այսօրիս եղելությունները մենք անկախ կլինեինք, իհարկե դրան ապացույց չկա, ես մնում եմ իմ համոզմանը. քանի դեռ մեր պետության, թե՛ տարածքը, թե՛ ստրատեգիական նշանակությունը եվ թե էլի շատ բաներ, որոնց անգամ խելքս չի հասնում մտածելու, ձեռնտու են միջազգային շահերին, մեր պետությունը խարխլելու եվ/կամ մեր միջոցներով կործանելու փորձերը չեն դադարելու:
Վառ օրինակ է Արթուրի եվ անգլիայի բանակցությունները  :Wink: 
Կարծում եմ, նախ պետք է գտնել, թե որտեղից է սկսում հոտել ձուկը եվ կտրել այդ մասը:
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ազատություն ռադիոկայանը օբյեկտիվ չէ, այն ընդդիմության համարա աշխատում: 
> 
> Էսոր չկա օբյեկտիվ ռադիոկայան...
> 
> Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Նախ սկսեմ նրանից, որ եկեք այսուհետև անձնական օրինակներ չբերենք, կարծում եմ, որ քո դուրն էլ չի գա, եթե քո քրոջ կամ ախպոր վրով օրինակ բերվի: 
> Հետաքրքիրա ովա ատամներով պաշտպանում մարդասպաններին, և ովքեր են մարդասպանները....
> ...


Դե որ տենց ա, թող ցույց տան, էտ որ միտինգ անողի ձեռն ա եղել նռնակ, ու թող ցույց տան, ոնց են քցել նռնակ, ոնց են կրակել ոստիկանների վրա, ինչի միլիցեքը ապացույց բերում են, որ ցուցարարները հանցագործություններ են արել՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞

Կամ էլ, որ ասում են"օպերատիվ տվյալներով իմացանք, որ ամսի 1ին ցուցարարները պատրաստվել են զինված հարձակման" դե թող ապացուցեն, որ տենց բան պետք ա լիներ: Կամ էլ որ ասում են, առաջինը ցուցարարներն են հարձակվել, դե թող մի հատ կադր ցույց տան, որ միլիցեքը հանգիստ կանգնած են եղել, մարդիկ հարձակվել են իրանց վրա:   Թե եթե Հ1ով են ասում, պետք ա հավատալ, իսկ եթե 1000 հոգի ա ասում, սուտ ա՞՞՞     Հետաքրքիր ա, էն երկու հոգուն որ սկոռին տարել ա, երևի իրանք էին չէ գնացել մտել ավտոի տակ,    ու եթե ցույց են տալիս, որ ավտոն մտել մարդկանց մեջով քշում ա, կարող ա հենց նենց էր մտել, պարզ չի որ քցել ա տակը մարդկանց, որ կատաղեն, հարձակվեն իրա վրա :Sad: 
Համ էլ նկարներ էլ կան, որ մարդկանց դնում են սկոռին տանում են:
Ու ինչի ցուցարարները 1000 հոգով կարան պայմանավորվեն նույն բանը ասեն, միլիցեքը չեն կարա հա՞՞՞՞

----------


## nnaarreek

Ես իմ հարազատ Հայլուրին հավատում եմ.
ոստիկանները եղել են *առանձ մահակների*, իսկ ցուցարարները *վայրենի են*!!!

----------


## Kuk

> Ես իմ հարազատ Հայլուրին հավատում եմ.
> ոստիկանները եղել են *առանձ մահակների*, իսկ ցուցարարները *վայրենի են*!!!


Ինչ լավ ա էս նկարը դրել ես: Այ էս նկարում պարզ երևումա հայլուրիկի ասածը. զինված ցուցարարները հարձակվում են խաղաղ ոստիկանիկների վրա:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ես իմ հարազատ Հայլուրին հավատում եմ.
> ոստիկանները եղել են *առանձ մահակների*, իսկ ցուցարարները *վայրենի են*!!!


Կամ էլ սրանք`

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Դե որ տենց ա, թող ցույց տան, էտ որ միտինգ անողի ձեռն ա եղել նռնակ, ու թող ցույց տան, *ոնց են քցել նռնակ, ոնց են կրակել ոստիկանների վրա*, ինչի միլիցեքը ապացույց բերում են, որ ցուցարարները հանցագործություններ են արել՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞


Victory, ինչ խոսք, դու կարաս կասկածես, դա ք իրավունքնա, բայց սա էտ դեպքը չի , մի' կասկածի: Մոտ 50-100 /կոնկրետ թիվը չեմ հիշում/ ստացել են հրազենային և բեկորայինվնասվածքներ, դրանից ավել էլ ինչ ապացույց, իսկ եթե կասկածում ես, որ ստացել են այդ վնասվածքները, ապա ասեմ, որ Հայաստանը փոքրիկ երկիր է, և մի տեղից դուրս կգար, որ էտ ոստիկանները, որոնք ստացել են ադ վնասվածքները` ստից են պառկել հիվանդանոցում....... հաստատ լավ ոտւժվել են ոստիկանները: Սրա հավաստիության մեջ կարող ես համոզվել ՔԵԶ մոտիկ, ծանոթ բժիշկներից, ոստիկաններից և այլն.........




> Կամ էլ, որ ասում են"օպերատիվ տվյալներով իմացանք, որ ամսի 1ին ցուցարարները պատրաստվել են զինված հարձակման" *դե թող ապացուցեն, որ տենց բան պետք ա լիներ:*


Victory, ամբողջ աշխարհում սա թույլատրվումա, ոստիկանները իրավունք ունեն կատարել տեղազննություն, խուզարկություն, որոնք համարվում են քննչական գործողություններ: Պատկերացրու, եթե Աստված մի արասցե մի բան լիներ, հետո չէին ասի մարդիկ բա մեր ոստիկանությունը քնածա, խի մի բան չձեռնարկեց.........
Ջորջ Բուշը ի լուր համայն աշխարհի ասեց, որ իրանց ՑՌՈւ-ն իմացելա, որ Իրաքում ատոմային ռումբ կա, ու հիմնվելով ՑՌՈւ-ի տվյալների վրա պատերազմ սկսեց, որն ի դեպ, տևում է արդեն 5 տարուց ավել: Չնայած ատոմային ռումբ չգտան, Բուշը մուտիլյովչիկ դուրս եկավ, ինքն էլ պրիզնատ եկավ, ասեց, որ իրենք սխալվել են....




> Կամ էլ որ ասում են, առաջինը ցուցարարներն են հարձակվել, դե թող մի հատ կադր ցույց տան, որ միլիցեքը հանգիստ կանգնած են եղել, մարդիկ հարձակվել են իրանց վրա:


Իմ իմացած տվյալներով, սենցա եղել. Լևոնին կիսաբարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներից մեկը մոտ մի ժամ առաջ զանգելա ասելա, որ ոստիկանությունը առավոտյան ուզումա գա /Լևոնը էտ ժամանակ տաննա եղել/: Լևոնը շտապ եկելա Ազատության հրապարակ, ժողովրդին ձենա տվել, քնից հանելա, ասելա ուզում են գալ, պատրաստ եղեք, և բնականաբար ժողովուրդը արդեն ՊԱՏՐԱՍՏՎԵԼԱ` դե հասկանալիա /փաստորեն սուտ են այն լուրերը, որ ոստիկանությունը հարձակվելա ՔՆԱԾ մարդկանց վրա- քնած չեն եղել/: Ոստիկանությունը մոտեցելա և ասել, թե թույլ տվեք տեղազննություն և խուզարկություն կատարել, բայց մարդիկ չեն թողել, ու ըտեղից սկսելա կռիվ: Ի դեպ կադրեր կան , որտեղ շատ պարզ երևումա, որ մարդկանց ձեռքին ԵՐԿԱՐ փայտեր կային` ի դեպ միանման, ինչն էլ ապացուցումա, որ իրանց բաժանել են........

----------


## nnaarreek

> Կամ էլ սրանք`


Ես էլ ետ նկարները ունեի են ել ինտերնետս թուլ ա ալարեցի քցեմ :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ես էլ ետ նկարները ունեի են ել ինտերնետս թուլ ա ալարեցի քցեմ


Իսկ սրանց մասին ինչ կասեք`

----------


## Kuk

> Victory, ամբողջ աշխարհում սա թույլատրվումա, ոստիկանները իրավունք ունեն կատարել տեղազննություն, խուզարկություն, որոնք համարվում են քննչական գործողություններ:


Այ նույն էս սցենարով մի քանի րոպե առաջ հանրային կոչեցյալը փորձում էր արդարացնել «ոսծիկանիկներին»՝ ցուցադրելով, թե ինչպիսի դաժանությամբ են այլ երկրներում ցրել հանրահավաքները:
   Ասեմ, որ էլի չի ստացվում մոտները, որովհետև ցույց են տալիս կադրեր, որտեղ ցուցարարները ոչ թե հրդեհել էին միայն մեքենաներ, հրդեհել էին նաև բավականին մեծ շինություններ, և այդքանից հետո նշեցին որ ցուցարարների մեջ եղել է ընդամենը մեկ զոհ:

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Ի դեպ կադրեր կան , որտեղ շատ պարզ երևումա, որ մարդկանց ձեռքին ԵՐԿԱՐ փայտեր կային` ի դեպ միանման, ինչն էլ ապացուցումա, որ իրանց բաժանել են........


Սաքո ջան, եթե վերջին մի 2 տարում Օպերայի մոտով չես անցել, ասեմ, իմացի, որ էդ քո նշած երկար փայտերը, դրանք սահադաշտի նստարանների փայտերն են, իսկ դրանք բաժանելու կարիք չկար, քանի որ այդ նստարանները գիշերները տեղափոխում էին Օպերայի շենքի մոտ, որպեսզի մարդիկ նստեին, հանգստանային: Ու էս դեպքում ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում այդ բաժանելու պռոցեսը: Երևի այսպես հա՞. «Ընդիմադիր գործիչների ուղարկած մարդիկ մտնում են ցուցարարների մեջ, նրանց հանում են այդ աթոռների վրայից, պոկում են աթոռների վրայի փայտերը, տալիս են ցուցարարներին և տեղեկացնում. «ուր որ է ոստիկանները գալու են, դրանցով կպաշտպանվեք»»:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Սաքո ջան, եթե վերջին մի 2 տարում *Օպերայի մոտով չես անցել*, ասեմ, իմացի, որ էդ քո նշած երկար փայտերը, դրանք ս*ահադաշտի նստարանների փայտերն են*, իսկ դրանք բաժանելու կարիք չկար, քանի որ այդ նստարանները գիշերները տեղափոխում էին Օպերայի շենքի մոտ, որպեսզի մարդիկ նստեին, հանգստանային: Ու էս դեպքում ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում այդ բաժանելու պռոցեսը: Երևի այսպես հա՞. «Ընդիմադիր գործիչների ուղարկած մարդիկ մտնում են ցուցարարների մեջ, նրանց հանում են այդ աթոռների վրայից, պոկում են աթոռների վրայի փայտերը, տալիս են ցուցարարներին և տեղեկացնում. «ուր որ է ոստիկանները գալու են, դրանցով կպաշտպանվեք»»:


Ապրում եմ Օպերայի մոտ, հետևությունները ձեզ եմ թողնում.........
Ավելի վատ որ սահադաշտի նստարանների փայտերն են, դա խոսումա վայրենիության մասին, որ պոկել, ջարդել, փշրել են: 
Պարոն Kuk, ասեմ, որ իմ տեղեկատվական աղբյուրները բավականին ճշմարիտ են, և ձեզ էլ ասեմ իմացեք, որ Խ. Սուքիասյանի գործարաններից մեկում /կարծեմ կահույքի/ պատրաստել են մահակներ, որոնք ևս բաժանվել են ցուցարարների մի մասին:

----------


## Kuk

> Ապրում եմ Օպերայի մոտ, հետևությունները ձեզ եմ թողնում.........
> Ավելի վատ որ սահադաշտի նստարանների փայտերն են, դա խոսումա վայրենիության մասին, որ պոկել, ջարդել, փշրել են: 
> Պարոն Kuk, ասեմ, որ իմ տեղեկատվական աղբյուրները բավականին ճշմարիտ են, և ձեզ էլ ասեմ իմացեք, որ Խ. Սուքիասյանի գործարաններից մեկում /կարծեմ կահույքի/ պատրաստել են մահակներ, որոնք ևս բաժանվել են ցուցարարների մի մասին:


Ապե դե քանի որ հարևան ենք, կարաս «Պարոն»-ով չդիմես :Wink:  Համ էլ եթե գաղտնիք չի ավելի կոնկրետ ասա որ մասն ես մնում, կարողա ծանոթ էլ լինենք: 

Բա որ Օպերայի մոտ էլ մնում ես, ո՞նց չես նկատել, որ էդ փայտերը սահադաշտի նստարանների փայտերն են: ու իմ կարծիքով էդ մարդիկ առնվազն պետքա հավ լինեին, որ զինված ոստիկանները հարձակվեին իրանց վրա, ու իրանք էդ փայտերը չպոկեին ու լենքով… չխփեին ոստիկանների գլխներին :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Ես հավատում եմ, որ երեխաներին բերում է արագիլը, որ Ձմեռ պապի գոյություն ունի և որ Հայլուրը ամենաանկախ և հավաստի լրատվական ծրագիրն է :LOL:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Kuk-ին!


Կուկ, սենց հետաքրքիր բան կա: Եթե մի մարդ հակվածա մի կարծիքի, իրան բեսանտ դժվարա մտափոխել: Օրինակ, ես զգում եմ, որ դու համոզված ես, որ էս ամեն ինչի մեղավորը ոստիկաններն են, Քոչարյաննա, Սարգսյաննա, իսկ Լևոնը հրեշտակա, շատ լավ մարդա: Այս հարցում իհրակե մենք համակարծիք չենք, այն պատճառով, որ իսկապես ես գիտեմ, որ Հայաստանում ուզւոմ էին հեղափոխություն անել, Լևոնին ԱՄՆ-ն ֆինանսավորում էր, ԱՄՆ-ն ուզում էր Ռուսաստանի հետ մեր կապերը խզեր` այսինքն` էլ չլինեինք Ռուսաստանի ռազմավարական դաշնակիցը: Իսկ եթե հարցնես, թե ոնց կարամ ապացուցել, կամ փաստել, բնականաբար` չեմ կարա, որտև տենց բաները չեն կարա ապացուցվել, մինչև ի կատար չածվեն: Լևոնի նախագահ լինելը չի բխում ՀՀ-ի շահերից: 
Մի անգամ էլ էի գրել և հիմա էլ համոզված եմ, որ էս ամեն ինչի ամենա գլխավոր մեղավորը ԱՄՆ-նա, և Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 
Միքիչ թեմայից շեղվեցի.......
Կուկ ջան չէի ուզի մանրամասնել, թե ով եմ, որ ֆորումում գրառումներս ավելի ազատ լինեն:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան չէի ուզի մանրամասնել, թե ով եմ, որ ֆորումում գրառումներս ավելի ազատ լինեն:


Ապե ի գիտություն քեզ ասեմ, որ Ակումբում ամեն շաբաթ հանդիպումներ են կազմակերպվում, ու ակումբցիների զգալի մասը մասնակցումա էդ հանդիպումներին, ծանոթանում են, ու էդ ծանոթ լինելու փաստը բացարձակ չի խանգարում ազատ գրառումներ կատարելուն:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> իսկապես ես գիտեմ, որ Հայաստանում ուզւոմ էին հեղափոխություն անել, Լևոնին ԱՄՆ-ն ֆինանսավորում էր, ԱՄՆ-ն ուզում էր Ռուսաստանի հետ մեր կապերը խզեր` այսինքն` էլ չլինեինք Ռուսաստանի ռազմավարական դաշնակիցը: Իսկ եթե հարցնես, թե ոնց կարամ ապացուցել, կամ փաստել, բնականաբար` չեմ կարա, որտև տենց բաները չեն կարա ապացուցվել, մինչև ի կատար չածվեն: Լևոնի նախագահ լինելը չի բխում ՀՀ-ի շահերից: 
> Մի անգամ էլ էի գրել և հիմա էլ համոզված եմ, որ էս ամեն ինչի ամենա գլխավոր մեղավորը ԱՄՆ-նա, և Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:


Ընդհանրապես ԱՄՆ-ն ուզումա Ռուսաստանի բոլոր դաշնակիցներին էլ իր կողմը գրավի, բայց դե մի բանա ուզելը մի բանա կարենալը: Ինչ վերաբերվումա Հայաստանում տեղի ունեցած խաղաղ նստացույցերի կազմակերպմանը, ապա համոզված եմ, որ այս ամենին ԱՄՆի մատը խառը չէ ու կարող եմ հիմնավորել:
Նախ ինչպես տեսանք Վրաստանում և Ուկրաինաում, ԱՄՆ-ն ֆինանսավորեց ընդիմությանը, որն էլ իր հերթին "ձրի կերուխում" սարքեց կառավարության շենքերի առջև և մանրից հավաքելով մեծ քանակությամբ հետևորդներ հասավ իր նպատակին:
Նման բան Հայաստանում չեղավ:
Երկրորդ նույն Վրաստանում և Ուկրաինաում երբ շարունակվում էին ընդիմության բողոքները ԱՄՆն գրեթե ամեն օր "խայթում" էր իշխանություններին վախեցնելով և զգուշացնելով, որ հանկարծ բռնության ու ապօրինությունների չդիմեն:
Մեր դեպքում ԱՄՆ-ն շարունակ լռում էր, մեկումեջ անում "երկխոսության" թեթևակի ակնարկներ և միայն մարտի 1-ից հետո թեթևակի անդրադարձավ այս հարցին` Մ.Բրայզաի "իշխանությունները վարվեցին բռի և վայրագ" հայտարարությամբ: Կարճ ասած իրեն պահում էր  այս ամենից որոշակի հեռավորության վրա:
Եվ վերջապես երրորդն էլ այն հանգամանքն է, որ արտասահմանյան, այդ թվում նաև ամերիկյան լրատվամիջոցները այս հեղափոխությանը անդրադառնում էին "նեյտրալ" տեսանկյունից և ավելին, բազմիցս անվանում էին այն "անգույն"` ի տարբերություն վրացական վարդերի, և ուկրաինական նարնջագույնի:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ եթե հաշվենք, ԼՏՊի ծախսած ընդհանուր գումարը շատ չնչին է համեմատած Սահակաշվիլիի և Յուշենկոյի ծախսածների հետ: Իսկ էդ ծախսած չնչին գումարն էլ հաստատ չգիտեմ, թե որտեղից է, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ Վ.Սիրադեղյանի հովանավորչությամբ է: 
Իսկ ԱՄՆ տարբերակը ընդհանրապես բացառում եմ:

Եթե հակառակ կարծիքն ունեք, ապա ոչ ապացույցներ, բայց գոնե տրամաբանական և կապակցված հիմնավորումներ բերեք: Այլապես դա  ուղղակի կարծիք է:  :Smile:

----------


## Dragon

Ինչու չկա «Ոչ մեկը» տարբերակը՞՞՞:
Ես կնտրեի դա, քանի որ էդպիսի տարբերակ չկա չեմ քվեարկում, որովհետեվ վերից վար ինձ համար բոլոր հեռուսաալիքների լրատվական ծրագրերը նույն աղբն են:
հ.գ. Իսկզբանե հարցը սխալ է, ինչէ նշանակում ամենաանկախ, անկախը անկախ է: Գոնե շեշտէիր թվարկվածներից որն եք գերադասում:

Ինձ համար լրատվամիջոցի լավ օրինակ է «Ազատությունը» ռադիոկայանը եվ «Ա1+»ը, որոնք գոնե ձգտել են անաչառության:
Մյուսները թող գոռան կեցե տեղեկատվական տեռորը:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչու չկա «Ոչ մեկը» տարբերակը՞՞՞:
> Ես կնտրեի դա, քանի որ էդպիսի տարբերակ չկա չեմ քվեարկում, որովհետեվ վերից վար ինձ համար բոլոր հեռուսաալիքների լրատվական ծրագրերը նույն աղբն են:
> հ.գ. Իսկզբանե հարցը սխալ է, ինչէ նշանակում ամենաանկախ, անկախը անկախ է: Գոնե շեշտէիր թվարկվածներից որն եք գերադասում:
> 
> Ինձ համար լրատվամիջոցի լավ օրինակ է «Ազատությունը» ռադիոկայանը եվ «Ա1+»ը, որոնք գոնե ձգտել են անաչառության:
> Մյուսները թող գոռան կեցե տեղեկատվական տեռորը:


Գալլան մոռացար ապե  :Wink:  գրառմանդ էլ համամիտ եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գալլան մոռացար ապե  գրառմանդ էլ համամիտ եմ


Դե մենք Գալլան չենք դիտում, մեզ հասանելի չի :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Դե մենք Գալլան չենք դիտում, մեզ հասանելի չի


վա՜յ, Աստղ ջա՞ն, էս ավատարդ կարոտել էի, սպասի մի հատ վարկանիշիկ տամ քեզ: Օֆտոպ :Sad: 
Հա՛, թեմայի վերաբերյալ. կարևորը որ Գալլան համարձակ ալիքա:

----------


## Dragon

> Դե մենք Գալլան չենք դիտում, մեզ հասանելի չի


Համամիտ եմ: Չգիտեմ ինչ հեռուսատալիք է, բայց որ Ա1+ի պատմությունը կրկնվում է, ուրեմն «հանդուգն» ալիք է: 

հ.գ.
Առաջարկում եմ հարցման մեջ նշված բոլոր հեռուստաընկերությունները միավորել «Անկապ ալիք» Հոլդինգի մեջ:  Յուրաքանչյուր եթեր վերջում անպայմանորեն նշելով՝ © «Բացարձակ Ճմարտություն» ստեղծագործական ծառայություն :Hands Up: 
 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Համամիտ եմ: Չգիտեմ ինչ հեռուսատալիք է, բայց որ Ա1+ի պատմությունը կրկնվում է, ուրեմն «հանդուգն» ալիք է: 
> 
> հ.գ.
> Առաջարկում եմ հարցման մեջ նշված բոլոր հեռուստաընկերությունները միավորել «Անկապ ալիք» Հոլդինգի մեջ:  Յուրաքանչյուր եթեր վերջում անպայմանորեն նշելով՝ © «Բացարձակ Ճմարտություն» ստեղծագործական ծառայություն


Իրոք, բոլորը մեկ են: Դա շատ ցավալի ա

----------


## azat

Օրեցրը համեմատաբար ազատ է, որովհետեւ Սերժը  Կարապետիչին ինչ որ բան է խոստացել, հետո քցել է:

----------


## Norton

> Օրեցրը համեմատաբար ազատ է, որովհետեւ Սերժը  Կարապետիչին ինչ որ բան է խոստացել, հետո քցել է:


մեկա կարապետիչը ինչքան էլ ազատ շություն ուզի չի կարա օբյեկտիվ լրատվություն ,տա շուտով լիցենզիայի ժամկետը կպրծնի,իսկ եթե իրան խելոէ չպահի ամալյանը պետուրները քամու կտա :LOL:

----------


## nnaarreek

!!!ԲԱ ԱՍԵՄ ԻՆՉ Ա ԵՂԵ ՉԵՔ ՀԱՎԱՏԱ!!!

Հ1-ով ճիշտ բան են ասել :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 

Ասին էսօր անձրև ա գլու ու եկավ.......................Աչքիս սխալմունք ա եղել! :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Վերջերս Ա1+ ը ինձ սկսել է ծայրահեղ դուր չգալ:  Ակնհաայտ սուտ, ապատեղեկացնող և կրքեր բորբոքող բաներ է գրում: 
Մի քանի օր առաջ մի նյութ էր տպագրել, որը 100 տոկոս գիտեմ, որ տենց բան չի եղել: 
 :Think:  
Ինչ իմաստ ունի այդպիսի բաներ անել: Մարդիկ այնպես էլ դժգոհ են…

----------


## Kuk

> Վերջերս Ա1+ ը ինձ սկսել է ծայրահեղ դուր չգալ:  Ակնհաայտ սուտ, ապատեղեկացնող և կրքեր բորբոքող բաներ է գրում: 
> Մի քանի օր առաջ մի նյութ էր տպագրել, որը 100 տոկոս գիտեմ, որ տենց բան չի եղել: 
>  
> Ինչ իմաստ ունի այդպիսի բաներ անել: Մարդիկ այնպես էլ դժգոհ են…


Ի՞նչ նյութի մասին է խոսքը:

----------


## nnaarreek

> Վերջերս Ա1+ ը ինձ սկսել է ծայրահեղ դուր չգալ:  Ակնհաայտ սուտ, ապատեղեկացնող և կրքեր բորբոքող բաներ է գրում: 
> Մի քանի օր առաջ մի նյութ էր տպագրել, որը 100 տոկոս գիտեմ, որ տենց բան չի եղել: 
>  
> Ինչ իմաստ ունի այդպիսի բաներ անել: Մարդիկ այնպես էլ դժգոհ են…


Չիգիտեմ ով վոնց, բայց ես հլը արդար լրատվամիջոց չեմ հանդիպել:

Սաղ կամ կառավարական են կամ հակակառավարական......

Իմ համար արդար լրտվամիջոց մենակ իմ աչքերն են, են ել ես դեպքեից հետո մեկ-մեկ աչքերիս ել սկսի չհավատալ  :Think:  :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Norton

> Չիգիտեմ ով վոնց, բայց ես հլը արդար լրատվամիջոց չեմ հանդիպել:
> 
> Սաղ կամ կառավարական են կամ հակակառավարական......
> 
> Իմ համար արդար լրտվամիջոց մենակ իմ աչքերն են, են ել ես դեպքեից հետո մեկ-մեկ աչքերիս ել սկսի չհավատալ


պետք չի սպասել ,թե երբ արդար ու անկողմնակալ լրատվամիջոց կբացվի ,ամեն մարդ ինքը պետքա ստեղծի օբյեկտիվ լրատվություն ,ուղղակի պիտի կարդա 2 կողմերի լրատվամիջոցներն էլ,իսկ մնացած հետևությունները անի ինքը

----------


## Dragon

Մի հատ միամիտ հարց կարելի ա՞ 
Էդ ինչ ա էդ անկախ լրատվամիջոցը, աշխարհում էդպիսի բան էլ կա՞  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Այո, անկախ լրատվամիջոց կա: Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է; Եթե օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում "Անկախաչափի" վրա ցույց է տալիս 80 աստիճան, մեր մոտ դա 10 աստիճան է, այսնինքն, ասում են ինֆորմացիայի այն մասերը, որոնք իրենց ձեռնտու են, և այնպես, ինչպես իրենց է ձեռնտու; 
Անկախ լրատվամիջոցը չի մեկնաբանում, այլ հայտնում է :Smile: 

Հ.Գ.  Ես ընդունում եմ, որ ժողովուրդը որոշ պետական գաղտնիքներ չիմանա, և որոշ հեռանկարային քայլերի իմաստ չհասկանա, ու պահանջի, որ պետությունը դադարացնի, օրինակ Իրաքի պատերազմը; Այդ դեպքում պետությունը պետք է հանուն պետական շահերի քարոզի այն, ինչ ճիշտ է; 

Բայց ոչ մեր երկրի դեպքում; Եթե իմանաինք, որ պետական շահի համար է արվում, հարց չեր լինի, բայց մեր մոտ գերակայում են անձնական շահերը :Think:

----------


## nnaarreek

> ....Եթե օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում "Անկախաչափի" վրա ցույց է տալիս 80 աստիճան, մեր մոտ դա 10 աստիճան է, .....


Մեր մոտ երևի -10 ա, ճշմարտությանը սպասելով սառուց կապեցինք :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

Հայաստանում լրատվամիջոցները լինում են 
1. ոչ օբյեկտիվ կամ կախյալ, այսինքն՝ ներկայացնում են իրանց ձեռնտու փաստերը, իսկ իրանց ոչ ձեռնտու փաստերը խեղաթյուրում են էն կողմի օգտին, որից կախում ունեն, կամ ընդհանրապես չեն ներկայացնում: Բաժանվում են 2 խմբի
ա. իշխանական
բացահայտ սատարում են իշխանություններին. Հայլուր, Ժամը, Ազդարար, Էպիկենտրոն, իշխանական թերթեր և այլն
բ. ընդդիմադիր
բացահայտ սատարում են ընդդիմությանը ու ներկայացնում են ինֆորմացիան հիմնականում թերթերի միջոցով, որովհետև ուրիշ ձև հնարավոր չի. ՀԺ, Հայք, Տարեգիր, ՉԻ և այլն
2. քիչ թե շատ օբյեկտիվ 
ցանկացած ինֆորմացիա ձգտում են մատուցել նենց, որ առավելագույնս ձեռնտու լինի համ ժողովրդին, համ իրանց, համ էլ իշխանություններին. Օրեցօր, Հորիզոն, Երկիրն Այսօր, ու էլ ոնց որ չկա
3. ամբողջությամբ օբյեկտիվ լրատվամիջոցներ
ինֆորմացիան ներկայացնում են լիարժեք. Ա1+, Գալա, Ազատություն, Լրագիր և այլն:

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց



> Կամ էլ սրանք`


կներես, էտ վիդեոն ո՞վ ա նկարել
ու եթե նկարել ա, ինչի՞ հենց առաջի օրը, որ առանց էն էլ էդքան ապակայուն վիճակ էր, ցույց չտվին Հայլուրով

----------


## Հետաքրքրասեր

Ամենաանկախ և հավաստի* լրատվական* ծրագիրը համարում եմ.....
*"Օտար ամայի ճամփեքի վրա" հաղորդումը* :LOL: 

* Հ.Գ.չնայած այն չկա քո նշածների ցուցակում:*

----------


## Սաքուլ

> 3. ամբողջությամբ օբյեկտիվ լրատվամիջոցներ
> ինֆորմացիան ներկայացնում են լիարժեք. Ա1+, Գալա, Ազատություն, Լրագիր և այլն:


Չանցավ: Քո նշածները ընդդիմական են, նույնիսկ ազատությունը: 
Իսկ Ա1+-ի մասին ընդհանրապես խոսք չկա, որ *բացարձակ* ընդդիմական է:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> կներես, էտ վիդեոն ո՞վ ա նկարել
> ու եթե նկարել ա, ինչի՞ հենց առաջի օրը, որ առանց էն էլ էդքան ապակայուն վիճակ էր, ցույց չտվին Հայլուրով


Նախ վիդեոներ չէին, նկարներ էին, երկրորդն էլ ասենք Պողոսյան Պողոսն էր նկարել, ինչ-որ բան փոխվեց?  :Think: 
Մի հատ բացի նայի, քեզ թվում ա սարքածա? Բայց որ մասը?  :Xeloq: 
Համ էլ էդ նկարենրը ես մարտի 5-ի կողմերը արդեն բոլորը տեսել էի: ԼՏՊի Բլոգ-ում կաին ու անընդհատ թարմացվում էին:  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

Ի դեպ

*«ԱրմԻնֆո» լրատվական գործակալությունը ներառվել է վստահություն վայելող հայկական ԶԼՄ-ների առաջին տասնյակում*

Լրատվամիջոցների համահայկական ընկերակցությունը 2008թ.-ի հունվարի երկրորդ կեսին անցկացրել է հայկական ԶԼՄ-ների վստահելիության աստիճանի փորձագիտական հարցախույզ, որի ժամանակ հարցվել են ակտիվ գործունեություն ծավալող 25 կուսակցությունների, 45 հասարակական կազմակերպությունների, տեղեկատվական աղբյուրներից պարբերաբար օգտվող 30 ձեռնարկատիրական կազմակերպությունների ղեկավարներ, որոնց ընդհանուր թիվը կազմում է 100: Վերջիններս իրենց տրամադրված հարցաթերթիկում լրատվամիջոցների վստահելիության աստիճանը գնահատել են 5 բալանոց համակարգով:

Ինչպես ԱրմԻնֆո գործակալությանը հաղորդել են Լրատվամիջոցների համահայկական ընկերակցության վարչությունից, հարցախույզի արդյունքներով, հայկական ԶԼՄ-ներից վստահելիության առումով բացարձակ առաջատարը «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանն է, որն ստացել է 500 հնարավոր միավորից 173,1-ը: Այն մեծ տարբերությամբ` մոտ 20 միավորով, առաջ է անցել երկրորդ տեղը զբաղեցրած «Երկիր մեդիա» հեռուստաընկերությունից, որին հարցվողների կողմից տրված միավորների հանրագումարը կազմել է 153: Առաջին տասնյակում են հայտնվել նաեւ «Նոյյան տապան» լրատվական կենտրոնը (146 միավոր), «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերությունը (143,5), «Առավոտ» օրաթերթ (138), «Ա1+» ինտերնետային կայքը (121,5), «Արմինֆո» լրատվական գործակալությունը (119), «Ազգ» օրաթերթը (117), «Առկա» լրատվական գործակալությունը (112), «Արմենիա նաու» ինտերնետային թերթը (112) եւ «Կենտրոն» հեռուստաընկերությունը (110,5):

Առաջին տասնյակին հաջորդում են Հանրային ռադիոն, որը 500 հնարավորից ստացել է 110 միավոր, «Ար» հեռուսաընկերությունը` 107, «Արմենպրես» լրատվական գործակալությունը` 105, «Շողակաթ» հեռուստաընկերությունը` 102, «Լրագիր.am» էլեկտրոնային թերթը` 101, «Արմենիա» հեռուսաընկերությունը` 97, «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթը` 94, «Իրավունք» թերթը` 87 միավորով:* Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը ստացել է 80, իսկ «Հայկական երկրորդ հեռուստաալիքը»` 86,4 միավոր:*

Հարցախույզի արդյունքները ցույց են տվել, որ լրատվությունից իրենց մասնագիտական գործունեությունը կատարելու նպատակով մշտապես օգտվողները բավականին ցածր են գնահատել լրատվամիջոցների վստահելիության աստիճանը. այսպես, առաջին տեղը գրաված լրատվամիջոցը հնարավոր միավորներից ստացել է կեսից պակաս միավոր:

Լրատվամիջոցների համահայկական ընկերակցությունը (ԼՀԸ) ստեղծվել է 2007թ.-ին: Այն ներառում է 40 անդամ-կազմակերպություններ` ինչպես Հայաստանից, այնպես էլ` Սփյուռքից: ԼՀԸ-ի հիմնական առաքելությունը, համահայկական խնդիրների միասնական ուժերով վերհանելն ու դրանց լուծման տարբերակներ առաջարկելն է: ԼԸՀ-ն նախատեսում է ԶԼՄ-ների վստահելության աստիճանի փորձագիտական հարցումներ անցկացնել ոչ միայն հայաստանյան, այլեւ Սփյուռքի ԶԼՄ-ների վարկանիշը պարզելու համար:

*«Արմինֆո», 12.02.2008*

----------

